# need fishing buddies



## sillycay (Jan 30, 2011)

dont want to write my life story so ill keep this short. I need friends that will actually help by paying their part to go offshore. i have a 28ft wellcraft express style boat. i dont have all the skills in the world but am allways willing to learn. i often take my 5 yr old daughter with me. If anyone is interested in making a new friend in the corpus area pm me and we can get together and shoot the ****.


----------

